# re-posting this...



## lachance88 (May 29, 2005)

I'm reposting this at the request of white lightning.... thanks for the input, BTW...... 

 I found this crate and bottle at a yard sale. It was marked $8.00, and I figured what the hell, it's cool, old and I know it's worth more than that. I handed them a $20 and noticed when I got to the next yard sale that they had given me $17.00 in change, so I got it for three bucks....

 Label is ripped, crate has some water damage. Upon further investigation, crate reads "the Hercules Carboy Box co., newark NJ and is dated August 31st 1926 as the patent date..... also the letters 

 I.C.C. - 1 and under that
 H

 Trying pix again........ 

 Bought this just today and wondering about value? I'm going to keep it no matter what, it's old, looks cool and I just bought a new house so I can start my collecting again, more room.... 

 It's a wooden crate with a Posion label - formaldehyde from whitmoyer laboratories inc in myerstown pa.. inside was this HUGE bottle, like the kind people put pennies in - with poison scum still in it. Bottom of bottle has a huge "G" on the bottom, and the year 1929 and the number 117.. I'd say it's a 5 gallon capacity... 

 I'll try to upload a pic, but my comp is pretty lousy..... 

 BTW, the bottle has no chips or cracks anywhere!!!! 

 Thanks in advance


----------



## ronvae (May 30, 2005)

My bottlemarks list says a "G" all by itself, not in a diamond, or square, or oval, or anything, is probably Glenshaw Glass Co., Glenshaw, PA 1895-to date.  Hope that helps.  [8|]


----------



## lachance88 (May 30, 2005)

thanks, ronvae.... I did a little research on them, they JUST closed in January 2005..... RIP... funny you should have replied I was just reading the post about "your first bottle and how you began collecting" in the digging section, and in one picture it appeared like there was a carved wooden tree which was curved like it was blowing in the wind? Was I seeing things? If it was what I think it was I know the gentleman who carves and has a patent on VERY similar trees... does it have a patent mark on the bottom stamped in ink? I'd love to tell Bucky I saw one of his trees on a "bottle collector" site....
 Thanks, Kathy


----------



## ronvae (May 30, 2005)

Hmm.  I looked at the pix I posted of my little collection in my built-in buffet, and I think what you saw is a solid brass muffler for a boat--it had an embossed patent number that I was unable to read until finally a friend read it to me, and I looked it up, and the US patent site is fantastic!  I was able to pull the original plans & essay by the inventor.  It was patented about 1926 I think, and it wasn't the muffler itself, but rather the method for attaching 2 dissimilar metals to eachother that would be wet all the time. It is sort of in the middle, in front, and it does lean back alarmingly, and it is not shiny brass, more of a "tree colored brass" now that you mention it.  It is about a foot tall, and quite heavy.  [8D]


----------

